# Pet fish (Lake Victoria Cichlids)



## happy1892 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi.  Here are pictures of a few fish I am keeping at the moment:

Astatotilapia brownae "Munyonyo" F1

Female.  This one was the one I killed I think.  She was about 65mm long when I fed her a small dead crawdad I recently got from a creek.  When will I ever learn?!:







Male:


























Juvenile female (?):






Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green".  Anyone know if these a truly supposed to be Haplochromis or another genus? 

Male.  This male was attacked by another one.  He's doing better now.  These guys are hard to take pictures of since they are so shy.  I'm going to put them in a larger aquarium so probably can get better pics of them after I do that!






Haplochromis lividus "Murchison Bay" female:


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2016)

Very cool. I used to keep a few cichlids.


----------



## sschind (Feb 10, 2016)

Victorians are cool.  I'm more into the Tanganyikans myself.  I like the Julidochromis, Lamprologus and neolamps especially.  I always found the victorians to be a beautiful but confusing lot.  Colored up they rival some of the most colorful saltwater fish.


----------

